# Gerd or heart attack



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I amso sick of being scared of thinking I am having a heart prob. or attack.my gerd is really acting up>>how can one know the difference if it is heart probs or gerd. I cannot be running to the ER every time I get a chest pain!! Right now my pain is about four fingers above the belly button>>ulcer? gerd?heart? I hate this so much.


----------

